# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  POETRY : Kaho ab kia kahoon

## eastwast

*Kaho ab kia kahoon tum se
Batao kia likhoon tum ko
Mujhe tamheed do koi mujhe umeed do koi
Naya ik lafz ho koi


Jahan se baat chal nikle meri mushkil ka hul nikle
Batao lehja kaisa ho
K tum se baat kerni hai
Mujhe thora ujala do baser ik raat kerni hai
Tum apni roshan aankhon ko


Ager kholo to mein likhoon
Tumhaare lub se aaye ga sukhan mein ik kateela pun
Tumhaari aankh de de gi takhatub ko nasheela pun
Kaho ab kia irada hai


Mujhe izhaar kerna hai
K beytaabi ziada hai
Kaho....ab....kia kahoon....tum se....!!!!*

----------


## eastwast

*nice*

*Zabardast imran....beautiful poem* :kissing:

----------


## hum tum yaar

*Ager kholo to mein likhoon
Tumhaare lub se aaye ga sukhan mein ik kateela pun
Tumhaari aankh de de gi takhatub ko nasheela pun
Kaho ab kia irada hai

nice yaar imran waki app qalam main takat hai ....nice..:*thumbs:

----------


## eastwast

*Jo Dil Me Ho Likho*

*WA WA WA KHOB LIKHTE HO IMRAN ....NICE SO NICE:thumbs:*

----------


## eastwast

*BOHAT THANX SWEET GRIL......*

----------


## eastwast

*THANX HUM TUM*

----------


## eastwast

*THANX INSAN LOVE*

----------


## hina sweet

*Mujhe izhaar kerna hai
K beytaabi ziada hai
Kaho....ab....kia kahoon....tum se....!!!! 

NICE ......*

----------


## eastwast

*Sweet*

*GR888 VERY SWEET*

----------


## eastwast

*Bohat Khoob*

*Kaho ab kia kahoon tum se
Batao kia likhoon tum ko
Mujhe tamheed do koi mujhe umeed do koi
Naya ik lafz ho koi
JANAB BOHAT KHOOB JATNI TARIF KI JAYII COM HAI*:thumbs:

----------


## eastwast

*nice*

:smartass: *nice ..........so .............nice* imran

----------


## amreen sweet

*this line bohat khoob

Jahan se baat chal nikle meri mushkil ka hul nikle
Batao lehja kaisa ho
K tum se baat kerni hai
Mujhe thora ujala do baser ik raat kerni hai
Tum apni roshan aankhon ko*
 :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## asma girl

*Ager kholo to mein likhoon
Tumhaare lub se aaye ga sukhan mein ik kateela pun
Tumhaari aankh de de gi takhatub ko nasheela pun
Kaho ab kia irada hai


Mujhe izhaar kerna hai
K beytaabi ziada hai
Kaho....ab....kia kahoon....tum se....!!!! 

nice post sir.......*

----------


## eastwast

*GR8888 MR WOW*:bb:

----------


## alina sweet

*nice*

 :Smile:  *nice one very sweet*

----------


## asma girl

*Very Nice*

*nice  one imran very sweet* :kissing:

----------


## RAHEN

confession of love...kia likhon...great..nice one..keep sharing...:up;

----------


## eastwast

*sweet*

nice one very sweet

----------


## eastwast

*thanx ansa jee*

----------


## eastwast

*thanx miss asma*

----------


## eastwast

*thanx raheen jee 

*

----------


## eastwast

*thanx threem*

----------


## villies

nice one dear

----------

